# Berry deadliest catch



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Got up to the Berry Wed morning after braving the canyons 15 mph in blizzard conditions before most of the plows were out. -)O(- Got the boat in the water about 0630, but couldn't get the van back up the ramp because of all the snow. After fighting to get the outboard motor started for a while on this brisk morning and my brother craftily maneuvering the van up the ramp, it was time to fish. Went out by the marina and had to tie off to the docks to keep from being blown away by the wind and waves. Decided to go in closer to shore about 30 ft deep and drop anchor, but miss judged the length of rope needed and lost the anchor :evil: 
Caught one slot cutt on a minnow donated by Nor-tah for our outting. Then chose to troll for a short while on our way over to an area where we could drift fish some shoreline. Caught another slotter trolling. Saw a bunch of coots, ducks, and geese and heard some shots but I wasn't prepared for the combo. My brother then pulled up a nice 22.5" cutt on his tiny jig! Barely had it lipped in the corner of the mouth and didn't want to jinx it by saying, "I think it's a big fish!" 
Decided to pull the boat in shortly after noon when the waves started getting really bad. We ended up totalling 6 fish between the two of us, one over the slot. The wind and cold was a battle and made for some good memories. Although I tried to fall out of the boat once, I was able to save myself from that cold fate. And I can't say that I am going to rush right back out there to do it again. There's probably a reason we were the only ones crazy enough to be fishing that we saw all day. 8)


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I was up there that morning duck hunting and it was pretty dang cold and windy. Im amazed you launched the boat we had big waves in our bay at 6am and on. Your van didnt happen to say how cold it was did it? Our decoys got top heavy with ice in about an hour.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

We heard some shooting and figured the duck hunters would be doing well. Van read mid 30's but with the wind it was much colder. The water temp was actually around 50, everytime out eyelets would freeze, we would dip them in the water to heat them back up. :?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a cold day.... I've been out there in a boat when the waves go up, you go into a trough and the wave breaks up over your bow.... that lake is scary. Course the driver was an ex coast guard guy... he was laughing it up while the rest of us were waiting to die. :lol: Good to hear you saw birds up there.... might be time to make a trip. Its been too long.


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

Goin up tomorrow.. whats the access around the lake to Indian creek?? Lota snow? And ya. the year I sold my 16ft, boat.. Myself,, my best freind, and my sons almost died on that pond..Busted a prop pin,,Tossed 3 anchors over the front of the boat,,And by the time we had changed the pin.. That storm outa Spanish Fork canyon. had us almost to the east side!!! boat full of water... Never again!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

WOw Fudd that is HAIRY! 
Repeter- Love the name of this thread. You are quite the captian! We need to get up there before the lake caps.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

EvenOlderFudd said:


> Goin up tomorrow.. whats the access around the lake to Indian creek?? Lota snow? And ya. the year I sold my 16ft, boat.. Myself,, my best freind, and my sons almost died on that pond..Busted a prop pin,,Tossed 3 anchors over the front of the boat,,And by the time we had changed the pin.. That storm outa Spanish Fork canyon. had us almost to the east side!!! boat full of water... Never again!!!


I passed the berry today and the access looked good most all of the snow was melted. Its definitly warmer up there than weds & thurs. Sometimes the ramp may get icy from boats and trailers dripping in the cold but if you take a shovel, You can throw some gravel/dirt from the side of the ramp under your tires for traction. (if you are launching a "bigger" boat)


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

EvenOlderFudd said:


> Goin up tomorrow.. whats the access around the lake to Indian creek?? Lota snow? And ya. the year I sold my 16ft, boat.. Myself,, my best freind, and my sons almost died on that pond..Busted a prop pin,,Tossed 3 anchors over the front of the boat,,And by the time we had changed the pin.. That storm outa Spanish Fork canyon. had us almost to the east side!!! boat full of water... Never again!!!


I passed the berry today and the access looked good most all of the snow was melted. Its definitly warmer up there than weds & thurs. Sometimes the ramp may get icy from boats and trailers dripping in the cold but if you take a shovel, You can throw some gravel/dirt from the side of the ramp under your tires for traction. (if you are launching a "bigger" boat)


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Just got the pics back from my brother-check em out

Snowy ramp with me falling









First fish on!









Another cold one









My brother's slot buster!









Don't kiss the fish (it bit me  )


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry about the size...I wasn't able to resize them at work, but you get the point.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It could have been much worse, but I have had similar days; makes you think WTH was the person thinking who coined the phrase that the worst day fishing is still better than the best day at work, BS!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Brrrrr, that looks cold! Nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll bet both your boys went up! **** that looks cold.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Can you say die hard! Hard to imagine just the day before I fished a river in short sleved shirt! Gotta love utah weather if you put together another trolling trip shoot me a PM


----------

